# DSL Ethernet connection not recognized on Dell Inspion 6000



## jamie slone (Jul 11, 2007)

I can't get the Laptop to recognize the Ethernet connection. It says it is not connected?? I do know the connection works becasue my Sony VAIO is working. This is true for all 3 of my family's Dell laptops..and there are all the same model. Inspirion 6000.

Help

[email protected]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about some information.

Please supply the following info.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.

You do realize that if you're connecting directly to a broadband modem, that you have to turn off the power to the modem when you change the attached Ethernet device, right?


----------



## jamie slone (Jul 11, 2007)

ISP:
Lakedale Telephone Company of Paynesville , MN USA

Tim works the internet help desk and said try getting on this forum, as he was undabel to get it done for me. His number is: 320-243-9800 or maybe a tollfree is: 877-535-3375

It is a wired Ethernet connection to the laptop. Laptop is an Dell Inspirion 6000. This device they gave me they call a Gateway. The phone line is giving me telephone service, DSL and video channels. The Gateway is what the ethernet connection from the laptop is connected to.

As far as turning stuff off each time a different laptop is connected to the ethernet cable...if that is what you mean....No, we have not been doing that...what exactly were you saying again??. 

The Dell laptops are my kids and wife's. I personally have a Sony Vaio and it works just fine. I plug the cable in and it works fine. I unplug it...and then hours later when I come home I plug it back in and it works fine again.

Is this helping???

Gateway is Motorola model: RG2400V
Operating System is Windows XP

Jamie Slone 520-245-6932 Cell


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Whenever you change the device connected to a broadband modem, you MUST turn off the power on the modem. The modem retains the MAC address of the attached device, and a different device (obviously with a different MAC address) will not work until you do the power cycle.


----------



## jamie slone (Jul 11, 2007)

I disconnected the Gateways power from the wall and then reconnected it. Then I plugged in the ethernet cable to the Dell laptop and it still says Local Area Network Cable not connected.

Help

Jamie


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to power down the *MODEM* to change the attached network device.


----------

